
Facebook confirms it’s building augmented reality glasses - startupflix
https://techcrunch.com/2018/10/24/facebook-ar-headset/
======
kerng
Facebook announcements seem less exciting these days... I just noticed that
(entirely subjective of course). They probably need some serious rebranding,
or only use Oculus brand and disassociate it from Facebook.

